# Our Tanks!



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello Everyone

Just wanted to show off our tanks.. Nothing special but wanted so show them off 

55g African tank. With some Rusty's, Acei's, and Yellow labs.


















And new Tang tank (New LED Beamswork light coming soon!)









Want to say thanks to everyone, love coming to the forums for ideas, tips, PICTURES etc!

Cheers


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Both tanks look really nice. :thumb:


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Just a few up dated pictures of our tanks!

20g long.. Brevis 



























75g


















:fish: 
Just wanted to share our addiction :drooling: :lol: 
p.s Sorry for my pictures.. used my phone..


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *littleolme*,

Your tanks look amazing; job well done. I enjoy African tanks with plants in them; it looks awesome in my opinion.

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Great looking tanks. Your plants look stunning! =D>


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

nice tanks,how are the saulosi coming along?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

The saulosi are growing but I'm not 100% sure what to make of them yet. Some have black barring/fins with an egg spot, a couple are showing blue bars in the face and hints of blue on the body. If your males were the only ones that ever developed egg spots then we have at least half males.

What makes me unsure is that they spend a lot of time just kind of laying low in whatever areas they've claimed. I actually checked my water last night to be sure there wasn't anything going on but all parameters were normal. I guess I just expected them to be a bit more active. I have all 30 in a 50g (36" x 18" footprint) and I would say the largest is probably no bigger than 1.75" at the very outside. I've given them lots of rock to hide in and claim as thier own, do you think that there are too many in there now that they've grown a bit? I was expecting to see more aggression as a sign that it was time to pull some, I was going to let the fish decide who stays and who goes. Any thoughts?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

It really bothers me that your anubias look so good. :x

Do you clean them daily? Mine are growing, but always look dirty, and I clean them often.

My fish never need cleaning.... :fish:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say that theyre still young,once they start maturing and reach sexual maturity things will definately change,they were all raised together as fry,I wouldn't expect there to be much aggresion(yet)Not sure what your final stocking plans are for them,my final stocking was 1 male to twelve females in a 75 gallon,by themselves,there was at least two females holding at any given time,I had as many as nine females holding once,his favourite spawning site was on a flat rock that was on a 45 deg. angle,out in the open,I kind of miss them,talking about them now


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

vann59 said:


> It really bothers me that your anubias look so good. :x
> 
> Do you clean them daily? Mine are growing, but always look dirty, and I clean them often.
> 
> My fish never need cleaning.... :fish:


No cleaning but the flow in our tank is fairly high. A few of the anubias nana leaves in our 20 long have hair algae growing on them, I'm going to fire my pleco soon!


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> I would say that theyre still young,once they start maturing and reach sexual maturity things will definately change,they were all raised together as fry,I wouldn't expect there to be much aggresion(yet)Not sure what your final stocking plans are for them,my final stocking was 1 male to twelve females in a 75 gallon,by themselves,there was at least two females holding at any given time,I had as many as nine females holding once,his favourite spawning site was on a flat rock that was on a 45 deg. angle,out in the open,I kind of miss them,talking about them now


My intent was to use the 50g for them, I was planning for a 3m/10-12f or so but I'm not sure the tank would support that once they're fully grown. I know people have had luck keeping them in 29g tanks but I think that's more the exception than the norm. In the end, the fish will let me know if I need to thin them out.


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

Very nice tank! I like your choice of species


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Lovely tanks, fish, and plants!


----------

